# Can You Name This Critter?



## Shotgun (Jun 10, 2000)

In sandy regions, this critter digs a shallow cone-shaped pit and waits at the bottom for a particular type of victim to slip on the loose sand and fall in, only to be immediately devoured. It's fairly common in Michigan, and an interesting and fun one to know about. Can you name it?


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

I'll take a stab.

An Ant Lion.

Just found this link:
http://www.hq.nasa.gov/office/pao/History/alsj/a16/a16.doodlebug.html


----------



## Mr. 16 gauge (Jan 26, 2000)

I agree with ant lion, or doodle bug....if I am not mistaken, isn't it the larval form of the damsel fly? Used to have fun catching ants and putting them on the edge of the pit and watching the ant lion throw sand at them until they grabbed them in thier jaws.


----------



## Shotgun (Jun 10, 2000)

Way to go guys...you nailed it. And they're fun to dig up even when you're an adult. Try it sometime.


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2001)

Yeah its fun to put ant right on the edge of it and watch them fall in, When i get really bored in summer i get a bunch of different insects and put them in a coffe can and let them fight to the death. When ever theres a preying mantis in there it always wins.


----------

